# Hand tool cabinet



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

*Design... yeah right.*

Since finishing my workbench a little over 2 years ago a place to keep hand tools has been on the to do list, but a final design has eluded me. The bench tote vs. tool cabinet battle has been ongoing and with every new project I would get a reminder that I desperately NEED SOMETHING!

Recently over at the blog Heartwood, Rob Porcaro did a six part series about his tool cabinet and is a great source of ideas.

Jim Bertelson's blog on a bench tote Tommy is another good source of inspiration. I built a prototype bench tote which I have been using for about a year, it always seemed to be in the way and lately it has been moved to counter top, mostly taking up space, maybe I gave up on it too soon or maybe it doesn't fit my woodworking style. After having built this tote I will most likely incorporate some ideas from it.

Here are a couple pics of my prototype tote:


















All is not lost as I think this tote will be re-worked into a tote for card scrapers psa sand paper rolls and sanding blocks.

I have no plans, no dimensions in mind, so today I decided to just build it and see where it leads. What I have decided so far:
1. Wall cabinet wins this battle.
2. Most often used bench and layout tools, small hammers, chisels.
3. Use only existing lumber and cutoffs.
4. The option to add it to a free standing unit in the future.
5. Be able to remove a tool easily with out having to move something out of the way.

I hope you decide to follow along and please let me hear your comments, critiques, ideas and questions.

So I have a starting point, some pretty crappy oak lumber. Time to dimension some wood.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Design... yeah right.*
> 
> Since finishing my workbench a little over 2 years ago a place to keep hand tools has been on the to do list, but a final design has eluded me. The bench tote vs. tool cabinet battle has been ongoing and with every new project I would get a reminder that I desperately NEED SOMETHING!
> 
> ...


hi tim

here is charles (helluvawreck)
three part tool storage build

you might get some ideas

http://lumberjocks.com/helluvawreck/blog/27389

i'm still in the place you are too
but building a new shop
so will wait till then to get better organized


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Design... yeah right.*
> 
> Since finishing my workbench a little over 2 years ago a place to keep hand tools has been on the to do list, but a final design has eluded me. The bench tote vs. tool cabinet battle has been ongoing and with every new project I would get a reminder that I desperately NEED SOMETHING!
> 
> ...


About to go to bed…......but I will revisit this…........

It seems I am always organizing and not doing much else…......


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Design... yeah right.*
> 
> Since finishing my workbench a little over 2 years ago a place to keep hand tools has been on the to do list, but a final design has eluded me. The bench tote vs. tool cabinet battle has been ongoing and with every new project I would get a reminder that I desperately NEED SOMETHING!
> 
> ...


I love the idea of making relatively small tool holders with a French cleats so they can be hung up on the wall and easily removed as a tote while working. Of course this idea is useless to me since I have no wall space left, lol.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Design... yeah right.*
> 
> Since finishing my workbench a little over 2 years ago a place to keep hand tools has been on the to do list, but a final design has eluded me. The bench tote vs. tool cabinet battle has been ongoing and with every new project I would get a reminder that I desperately NEED SOMETHING!
> 
> ...


I agree with Mike, that the French Cleat system has a lot of potential. It is what I plan to do eventually…...whenever or if ever it ever happens. But it will be just a partial solution

I suspect designing for your own work patterns is very important. I am doing this unusual cutoff cart which should, if I have figured it out right, be a very useful part of my wood storage scheme. Some like the rolling tool cart scenario, and that can be part of a solution as well. Because of limited space, I plan to put the largest part of my tools and benches on wheels.

One thing that I have figured out about totes, they need to have permanent positions for most tools. I have two free form totes, primarily for measurement and small cutting tools. But I have three other totes that have space just for certain tools with a permanent position for each. The combination works well.

Have a good one, still below freezing here…........


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Timbo said:


> *Design... yeah right.*
> 
> Since finishing my workbench a little over 2 years ago a place to keep hand tools has been on the to do list, but a final design has eluded me. The bench tote vs. tool cabinet battle has been ongoing and with every new project I would get a reminder that I desperately NEED SOMETHING!
> 
> ...


David, Thanks I will check it out, any ideas will definitely help.

Mike, I have a few of the french cleats in use in my shop now and that will probably be how I mount the cabinet. You can also use available side of cabinets for mounting a french cleat. Looking good in your new profile pic too.

Jim, Not giving up the tote idea, I hope to use a small one that will reside in or on the cabinet but be moved to the bench. Marking and small layout tools come to mind for doing this.

Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

*Rough stock to cabinet glue up*

I have some twisted, cupped, bowed, full of knots, worm holes and and even some of the pith for good measure. I'm not sure if it is red or white oak, Its not good enough for furniture but will do nicely for the shop.



















Yesterday after much planing, cutting and gluing, I was able to get the cabinet carcass built.




























Because I used a simple rabbet joint on this cabinet I made some walnut dowels to help lock the corners.





































It was a productive weekend and I was able to get the doors frames glued up too.





































I had some re-claimed wormy chestnut stashed away and re-sawed some to make book matched panels for the doors. I think the chestnut matches up well with the oak.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Timbo said:


> *Rough stock to cabinet glue up*
> 
> I have some twisted, cupped, bowed, full of knots, worm holes and and even some of the pith for good measure. I'm not sure if it is red or white oak, Its not good enough for furniture but will do nicely for the shop.
> 
> ...


I like it, looks rustic, what a woodshop should look like.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Timbo said:


> *Rough stock to cabinet glue up*
> 
> I have some twisted, cupped, bowed, full of knots, worm holes and and even some of the pith for good measure. I'm not sure if it is red or white oak, Its not good enough for furniture but will do nicely for the shop.
> 
> ...


Looks great, what is that flush trim saw you are using?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Timbo said:


> *Rough stock to cabinet glue up*
> 
> I have some twisted, cupped, bowed, full of knots, worm holes and and even some of the pith for good measure. I'm not sure if it is red or white oak, Its not good enough for furniture but will do nicely for the shop.
> 
> ...


Wow, very nice build so far. The choices for materials I like in particular. Very frugal, with excellent reults. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Timbo said:


> *Rough stock to cabinet glue up*
> 
> I have some twisted, cupped, bowed, full of knots, worm holes and and even some of the pith for good measure. I'm not sure if it is red or white oak, Its not good enough for furniture but will do nicely for the shop.
> 
> ...


Nice build. And A great use of the wavy lumber. It looks to be turning out nicely.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Timbo said:


> *Rough stock to cabinet glue up*
> 
> I have some twisted, cupped, bowed, full of knots, worm holes and and even some of the pith for good measure. I'm not sure if it is red or white oak, Its not good enough for furniture but will do nicely for the shop.
> 
> ...


A great beginning for your workshop cabinet.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Rough stock to cabinet glue up*
> 
> I have some twisted, cupped, bowed, full of knots, worm holes and and even some of the pith for good measure. I'm not sure if it is red or white oak, Its not good enough for furniture but will do nicely for the shop.
> 
> ...


You're doing a great job here Tim. I loved the wormy chestnut and it does look beautiful with the oak. Good to see you making your own dowels. Here in Norway we call the metal bit a 'pug jern'. Very valuable info if you need to borrow one while on vacation here, lol. Good blog and fun to see the progress.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Rough stock to cabinet glue up*
> 
> I have some twisted, cupped, bowed, full of knots, worm holes and and even some of the pith for good measure. I'm not sure if it is red or white oak, Its not good enough for furniture but will do nicely for the shop.
> 
> ...


Looking good. Should be a handsome cabinet.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

Timbo said:


> *Rough stock to cabinet glue up*
> 
> I have some twisted, cupped, bowed, full of knots, worm holes and and even some of the pith for good measure. I'm not sure if it is red or white oak, Its not good enough for furniture but will do nicely for the shop.
> 
> ...


Tim, this looks amazing! I will be consulting you when I make mine…love the dowels.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Timbo said:


> *Rough stock to cabinet glue up*
> 
> I have some twisted, cupped, bowed, full of knots, worm holes and and even some of the pith for good measure. I'm not sure if it is red or white oak, Its not good enough for furniture but will do nicely for the shop.
> 
> ...


Great save Buddy


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Timbo said:


> *Rough stock to cabinet glue up*
> 
> I have some twisted, cupped, bowed, full of knots, worm holes and and even some of the pith for good measure. I'm not sure if it is red or white oak, Its not good enough for furniture but will do nicely for the shop.
> 
> ...


bondogaposis, the saw is a Stanley from one of the big box stores.










Working this lumber has been interesting to say the least, lots of movement when cutting. I have used some of it before on a lingerie chest and really like how it finished so i'm looking forward to putting some oil/poly on this cabinet.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Rough stock to cabinet glue up*
> 
> I have some twisted, cupped, bowed, full of knots, worm holes and and even some of the pith for good measure. I'm not sure if it is red or white oak, Its not good enough for furniture but will do nicely for the shop.
> 
> ...


What oil/poly recipe you using, Tim.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Timbo said:


> *Rough stock to cabinet glue up*
> 
> I have some twisted, cupped, bowed, full of knots, worm holes and and even some of the pith for good measure. I'm not sure if it is red or white oak, Its not good enough for furniture but will do nicely for the shop.
> 
> ...


Jim, I have become a fan of 1/3 blo. 1/3 poly and 1/3 mineral spirits. You can reduce the mineral spirits to have a thicker mix.

I will be finishing this cabinet with it so stay tuned.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Rough stock to cabinet glue up*
> 
> I have some twisted, cupped, bowed, full of knots, worm holes and and even some of the pith for good measure. I'm not sure if it is red or white oak, Its not good enough for furniture but will do nicely for the shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim, I would like to hear your step by step finishing process. Although Watco works good for a lot of shop projects because it withstands denting, scraping, and cutting, and is easily renewed….....There are a lot of shop and other projects that won't receive that kind of abuse.

So…...I will be following along….....


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

*Bit of a setback when installing the door hinges*

It was not a very productive evening in the shop. When installing the door hinges I broke three screws and a drill bit, all of them buried deep in the wood. The first screw broke off when using the drill as a driver but I had the clutch set…Hmmm. So I switched the a screw driver and promptly broke two more then a drill bit ARGH!









The partial screw is from the left hole, there is another screw and drill bit in the center hole.

So time to excavate, first draw the layout lines.










Cut to the line, similar to cutting dovetails.










Remove enough material to gain access to remove the screw and drill bit.



















Clean up and install the blowout patch.










Here is the repaired hinge mortise.



















Tomorrow I hope to purchase some GOOD screws and re-install the hinges.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Bit of a setback when installing the door hinges*
> 
> It was not a very productive evening in the shop. When installing the door hinges I broke three screws and a drill bit, all of them buried deep in the wood. The first screw broke off when using the drill as a driver but I had the clutch set…Hmmm. So I switched the a screw driver and promptly broke two more then a drill bit ARGH!
> 
> ...


nice fix tim

finding good screws is always dicey these days
i do all the fine ones by hand now
so i can feel the tension on them
and back out when it seems to much for them
re-drill and use soap on them too


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

Timbo said:


> *Bit of a setback when installing the door hinges*
> 
> It was not a very productive evening in the shop. When installing the door hinges I broke three screws and a drill bit, all of them buried deep in the wood. The first screw broke off when using the drill as a driver but I had the clutch set…Hmmm. So I switched the a screw driver and promptly broke two more then a drill bit ARGH!
> 
> ...


What a recovery. Nice job!


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Timbo said:


> *Bit of a setback when installing the door hinges*
> 
> It was not a very productive evening in the shop. When installing the door hinges I broke three screws and a drill bit, all of them buried deep in the wood. The first screw broke off when using the drill as a driver but I had the clutch set…Hmmm. So I switched the a screw driver and promptly broke two more then a drill bit ARGH!
> 
> ...


nice save. agony by the inch.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Timbo said:


> *Bit of a setback when installing the door hinges*
> 
> It was not a very productive evening in the shop. When installing the door hinges I broke three screws and a drill bit, all of them buried deep in the wood. The first screw broke off when using the drill as a driver but I had the clutch set…Hmmm. So I switched the a screw driver and promptly broke two more then a drill bit ARGH!
> 
> ...


David, On the third screw I was very careful and expecting the screw to break and I felt it begin to fail, I broke it backing it out. The oak is hard but Sheesh!


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Bit of a setback when installing the door hinges*
> 
> It was not a very productive evening in the shop. When installing the door hinges I broke three screws and a drill bit, all of them buried deep in the wood. The first screw broke off when using the drill as a driver but I had the clutch set…Hmmm. So I switched the a screw driver and promptly broke two more then a drill bit ARGH!
> 
> ...


I used these to good effect on white oak: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2354&site=ROCKLER

I put a piece of dowel inside the cylinder to make sure the chuck didn't crush it, and used a guide to start the cut. A little glue on a dowel and the hole was patched and ready for try #2.

The downside is, I also broke off 2 2.5" screws, for which the above extractors are useless :/


----------



## Visions (Sep 12, 2011)

Timbo said:


> *Bit of a setback when installing the door hinges*
> 
> It was not a very productive evening in the shop. When installing the door hinges I broke three screws and a drill bit, all of them buried deep in the wood. The first screw broke off when using the drill as a driver but I had the clutch set…Hmmm. So I switched the a screw driver and promptly broke two more then a drill bit ARGH!
> 
> ...


Tim, the BEST purchase I ever made was a set of gimlets.

I got mine from GarretWade.com. They are on sale now, see them HERE.

They're not at all expensive at $16, and even cheaper on sale now at $13. They do a great job and quickly make a proper size hole for nearly any screw you'll use in normal woodworking, from #2 to #9. I never drive a screw into hardwood without them, and I haven't broken a screw since I got them either.

I've bought a bunch of screws from McFeely's, and so far they've been of very good quality. I also picked up an assortment of square drive screws (can't recall the brand, may be a Rockler product) from Rockler that came with little red hang-up bins. They have been good too.

Another good tip, though you may be doing it already, is to use a bit of wax on the screw threads to make it drive easier. 
I make my own thread wax that I sell to friends and a local shop and it works awesome. I use paraffin, bees wax and mineral oil, and it makes screws drive into hardwood like butter. 
If you want a small tub, let me know, I'll throw you one just so you don't have to go though this mess again. And if you like it, tell your friends!

Nice recovery too! Good luck with the rest of it!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

Timbo said:


> *Bit of a setback when installing the door hinges*
> 
> It was not a very productive evening in the shop. When installing the door hinges I broke three screws and a drill bit, all of them buried deep in the wood. The first screw broke off when using the drill as a driver but I had the clutch set…Hmmm. So I switched the a screw driver and promptly broke two more then a drill bit ARGH!
> 
> ...


Good save Tim! It's all about knowing how to fix the darn mistakes.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Bit of a setback when installing the door hinges*
> 
> It was not a very productive evening in the shop. When installing the door hinges I broke three screws and a drill bit, all of them buried deep in the wood. The first screw broke off when using the drill as a driver but I had the clutch set…Hmmm. So I switched the a screw driver and promptly broke two more then a drill bit ARGH!
> 
> ...


I can't tell you how many times I've had similar experiences with cheap hinge screws Tim. You did a good job recovering from the problem. One of the best woodworking skills to have is the ability to fix things that go wrong. I usually spend about 90% of my project time doing that, lol.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Bit of a setback when installing the door hinges*
> 
> It was not a very productive evening in the shop. When installing the door hinges I broke three screws and a drill bit, all of them buried deep in the wood. The first screw broke off when using the drill as a driver but I had the clutch set…Hmmm. So I switched the a screw driver and promptly broke two more then a drill bit ARGH!
> 
> ...


Been there and done that also. I generally just use some paraffin on the screws, but Kenny's mix sounds even better. Outdoor or items I am gonna finish with BLO, I just use BLO as the lubricant. For outside projects that serves to seal the screw as well.

Nice save, nothing more irritating. Seems to me that on occasion, I have drilled a larger hole down to the piece, extracted in a variety of ways including an narrow nosed vise grip to turn it out with, or even cut a slot with a dremel in the broken off piece and used a screwdriver. Then glued in a piece of dowel, and redid it…......but with different screws.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Timbo said:


> *Bit of a setback when installing the door hinges*
> 
> It was not a very productive evening in the shop. When installing the door hinges I broke three screws and a drill bit, all of them buried deep in the wood. The first screw broke off when using the drill as a driver but I had the clutch set…Hmmm. So I switched the a screw driver and promptly broke two more then a drill bit ARGH!
> 
> ...


Jimi_C and Kenny, Heading to the woodworking show tomorrow in Fredericksburg, Va. The extractors and Gimlets have been added to my list.

I decided to cut away the wood on this particular hinge due to multiple pieces of metal in the wood, I wanted to be sure to get them all. The other hinge I was able to remove the screw without disturbing the entire hinge area.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Timbo said:


> *Bit of a setback when installing the door hinges*
> 
> It was not a very productive evening in the shop. When installing the door hinges I broke three screws and a drill bit, all of them buried deep in the wood. The first screw broke off when using the drill as a driver but I had the clutch set…Hmmm. So I switched the a screw driver and promptly broke two more then a drill bit ARGH!
> 
> ...


As stated above, nice save! I bought some crap screws from big box. As they go in you can see most of the heads are not concentric tothe body. Snap!!! Great job on the cabinet. Looking forward to the finish.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Bit of a setback when installing the door hinges*
> 
> It was not a very productive evening in the shop. When installing the door hinges I broke three screws and a drill bit, all of them buried deep in the wood. The first screw broke off when using the drill as a driver but I had the clutch set…Hmmm. So I switched the a screw driver and promptly broke two more then a drill bit ARGH!
> 
> ...


I may get a trip to a Woodcraft or Rockler in May, probably in Seattle. Never been to one of those places. I have to start forming my wish list for La Conner. I have never heard of gimlets until a week ago. But they sound like they are useful gizmos.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Timbo said:


> *Bit of a setback when installing the door hinges*
> 
> It was not a very productive evening in the shop. When installing the door hinges I broke three screws and a drill bit, all of them buried deep in the wood. The first screw broke off when using the drill as a driver but I had the clutch set…Hmmm. So I switched the a screw driver and promptly broke two more then a drill bit ARGH!
> 
> ...


Ouch, but good end result.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Timbo said:


> *Bit of a setback when installing the door hinges*
> 
> It was not a very productive evening in the shop. When installing the door hinges I broke three screws and a drill bit, all of them buried deep in the wood. The first screw broke off when using the drill as a driver but I had the clutch set…Hmmm. So I switched the a screw driver and promptly broke two more then a drill bit ARGH!
> 
> ...


This is really coming along. Good repair, BTW.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

*Final sanding*

After getting the hinges installed and fitting the doors, today I sanded the cabinet and doors to 400 grit. I hand sand 80, 120, 180, 220, 400. Lately I have started using a cabinet scraper and found I can skip the 80 and 120 grit.



















Once I reach 400 grit then I switch to Gray Scotch Brite Ultra Fine Pad and a shop vac removes all the dust….all of it. The pad scrubs the dust out and protects the surface from the shop vac nozzle.










See the difference?










Next go over it with White Scotch-Brite Light Duty Cleansing Pad which burnishes the surface.



















Tomorrow i hope to put a coat or two of finish on, get a french cleat made to hang the cabinet, maybe work on door knobs too.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Timbo said:


> *Final sanding*
> 
> After getting the hinges installed and fitting the doors, today I sanded the cabinet and doors to 400 grit. I hand sand 80, 120, 180, 220, 400. Lately I have started using a cabinet scraper and found I can skip the 80 and 120 grit.
> 
> ...


Very nice job. Some great pictures.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Final sanding*
> 
> After getting the hinges installed and fitting the doors, today I sanded the cabinet and doors to 400 grit. I hand sand 80, 120, 180, 220, 400. Lately I have started using a cabinet scraper and found I can skip the 80 and 120 grit.
> 
> ...


Super, Tim, thanks for the details….........


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Timbo said:


> *Final sanding*
> 
> After getting the hinges installed and fitting the doors, today I sanded the cabinet and doors to 400 grit. I hand sand 80, 120, 180, 220, 400. Lately I have started using a cabinet scraper and found I can skip the 80 and 120 grit.
> 
> ...


Boy, your really serious about your smooth surfaces. Nice job. You're almost there!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Timbo said:


> *Final sanding*
> 
> After getting the hinges installed and fitting the doors, today I sanded the cabinet and doors to 400 grit. I hand sand 80, 120, 180, 220, 400. Lately I have started using a cabinet scraper and found I can skip the 80 and 120 grit.
> 
> ...


Looking good Tim.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Final sanding*
> 
> After getting the hinges installed and fitting the doors, today I sanded the cabinet and doors to 400 grit. I hand sand 80, 120, 180, 220, 400. Lately I have started using a cabinet scraper and found I can skip the 80 and 120 grit.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim. Good work, I learned a few things from this blog.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Final sanding*
> 
> After getting the hinges installed and fitting the doors, today I sanded the cabinet and doors to 400 grit. I hand sand 80, 120, 180, 220, 400. Lately I have started using a cabinet scraper and found I can skip the 80 and 120 grit.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work.
I love your sanding blocks with the numbers on them, this one I have to follow.
What a wonderful finish.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Timbo said:


> *Final sanding*
> 
> After getting the hinges installed and fitting the doors, today I sanded the cabinet and doors to 400 grit. I hand sand 80, 120, 180, 220, 400. Lately I have started using a cabinet scraper and found I can skip the 80 and 120 grit.
> 
> ...


Note to self: pick up some of those Scotchbrite pads! I really like your method of dust removsl with the shop vac and the pad. I'll have to add that to my bag of tricks.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

*Applying the oil/poly mix*

One third each of Boiled linseed oil, poly-urethane and low odor mineral spirits has become my favorite finish.

Here is a great site with a lot of good info Homeshop Finishes That Work. Scroll down to: Finish #4: Sam Maloof's Finish.

I normally use a brush to apply the first coat, put it on heavy, continue applying to keep it wet for 10 - 15 min. so it can soak in.



















Wipe off with paper towels, I usually go over the entire project with the same paper towel to help rub it in. After wiping all the surfaces, go over it again with additional dry paper towels paying close attention to corners and other areas where the finish can collect. *Be sure to "PROPERLY" dispose of the oil soaked paper towels*.










Here is what you are looking for, a wet look but nothing laying on the surface.










Let this dry for 30 - 60 min. then lightly wipe off again. Porous woods such as oak when drying will force excess oil out of the pores, this needs to be wiped off. Let dry over night. Lather, rinse, repeat the next day to build the finish, rubbing the finish in with gray scotch-brite pad will remove any dust nibs.

To continue building the finish I use a french polish method. Start with a 10" square cloth ( I used an old tshirt here but use white) fold in the corners, repeat, gather the corners and hold together with a rubber band or tape.










Makes a nice pad to wipe on a light coat of finish, and build a shine.










Thanks for for following along.

Next time I will attach the back and hang it on the wall.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Timbo said:


> *Applying the oil/poly mix*
> 
> One third each of Boiled linseed oil, poly-urethane and low odor mineral spirits has become my favorite finish.
> 
> ...


Tim: If I want to fill pores in wood like Walnut. I use the same oil mixture that you are using (I also add just a little Japan Drier and it dries overnight, Only use the japan drier in as much as you will immedietally use)

I use a random orbital sander and sand the piece with the oil micture still wet. It mixes the sawdust with the oil and fills the pores of the wood. After it dries I use a sharp putty knife to cut the hardened slurry off the surface.

Great blog.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Applying the oil/poly mix*
> 
> One third each of Boiled linseed oil, poly-urethane and low odor mineral spirits has become my favorite finish.
> 
> ...


Really looking nice, Tim. Thanks for the demo and the link as well.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Applying the oil/poly mix*
> 
> One third each of Boiled linseed oil, poly-urethane and low odor mineral spirits has become my favorite finish.
> 
> ...


The finish looks very good Tim. I've been thinking about using that finish for years now, but haven't got around to it yet. Maybe your endorsement will inspire me to actually try it.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Timbo said:


> *Applying the oil/poly mix*
> 
> One third each of Boiled linseed oil, poly-urethane and low odor mineral spirits has become my favorite finish.
> 
> ...


Karson, yes this finish and sanding dust makes a great filler, I filled a couple spots on a chest I made and I can't tell where the spots are now. What grit are you wet sanding with?

Jim, Can't say enough about the link, its a good read.

Mike, Give it try and let me know how you like it.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Applying the oil/poly mix*
> 
> One third each of Boiled linseed oil, poly-urethane and low odor mineral spirits has become my favorite finish.
> 
> ...


Looking good!
Thank you for the finish info.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Timbo said:


> *Applying the oil/poly mix*
> 
> One third each of Boiled linseed oil, poly-urethane and low odor mineral spirits has become my favorite finish.
> 
> ...


Nice one Tim. Great finish.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

*Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*

First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet 



















The back of the cabinet is solid oak 5/8" thick and I need to account for some expansion and contraction. Last evening I trimmed the back 1/8" and cut slots to elongate the screw holes.










Here it is hanging on the wall, but it seems to be missing something…










There, that is better don't you think? A little walnut top piece to spruce things up a bit.




























Next the fun part begins, making tool holders and adding tools!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*
> 
> First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet
> 
> ...


looking good Tim 
I look forward to the next toturial picturebooks 
about tool holders and hangers 

take care
Dennis


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*
> 
> First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet
> 
> ...


that spruce sure brings out
the walnut top well

do you have more cabs planed
that wall looks lonely


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Timbo said:


> *Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*
> 
> First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet
> 
> ...


A Great looking Job. The walnut cap make it a lot better.

Now make a book shelf on the top for your woodworking magazines and catalogs.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Timbo said:


> *Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*
> 
> First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed! Love the combination of woods so tastefully done.


----------



## AndyPanko (Jan 16, 2012)

Timbo said:


> *Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*
> 
> First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet
> 
> ...


Looks great. I'm looking forward to seeing the final product - filled up with tools. Nice job.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*
> 
> First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet
> 
> ...


A great looking cabinet. The top looks real good. I like shop cabinets vs shelves because they keep the dust out.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Timbo said:


> *Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*
> 
> First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet
> 
> ...


I spent the afternoon building a 3'x3' hanging cabinet and will add you top piece tomorrw as that adds a lot of class! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

Timbo said:


> *Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*
> 
> First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet
> 
> ...


That's a great looking cabinet, I can't wait to see it filled up with tools!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

Timbo said:


> *Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*
> 
> First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet
> 
> ...


Tim, this looks like a winner. Looking forward to the inventory and organization of tools, my favorite.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*
> 
> First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet
> 
> ...


Let's see, don't you need a lineup of 3 or 4 of those? That cabinet is great. But there is a real problem. Now you have to bring up the rest of the shop to that standard! Oh my gosh, what have you done?..........(-:


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Timbo said:


> *Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*
> 
> First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet
> 
> ...


Nice job Tim.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Timbo said:


> *Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*
> 
> First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet
> 
> ...


Patron, its from the dark blue spruce family.

Jim, There is talk around here of moving to down size a bit since we seem to really only live in about 35% of this house. This cabinet will do nicely for my needs for now.

I was able to get some shop time in this evening and started on a couple MAFE inspired chisel racks, also need a couple door knobs.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Timbo said:


> *Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*
> 
> First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet
> 
> ...


Very nice looking cabinet..


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Timbo said:


> *Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*
> 
> First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet
> 
> ...


Nice job Tim.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*
> 
> First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet
> 
> ...


Looking good, let the fun begin.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Timbo said:


> *Hanging the cabinet, a clean work bench is getting closer*
> 
> First a couple shots of the finished cabinet with the doors attached. The bench in the background is a good testimony as to my need for a tool cabinet
> 
> ...


A great finished product Tim.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

*Adding tool holders to the insides of the doors.*

A couple of MAFE inspired chisel racks seem to fit nicely on the inside of the left door. Made from cherry, walnut and spalted oak cutoffs.










The top rack is not completely filled, so a few spacers on the left side.










Rules and misc, layout tools on the right. made use of some rare earth magnets.



















My workbench has not been this clean in a while. 










My workbench has not been this clean in a while.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Timbo said:


> *Adding tool holders to the insides of the doors.*
> 
> A couple of MAFE inspired chisel racks seem to fit nicely on the inside of the left door. Made from cherry, walnut and spalted oak cutoffs.
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Adding tool holders to the insides of the doors.*
> 
> A couple of MAFE inspired chisel racks seem to fit nicely on the inside of the left door. Made from cherry, walnut and spalted oak cutoffs.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty spiffy, Tim. What else goes in there, I assume there is still room in the main part of the cabinet?


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Timbo said:


> *Adding tool holders to the insides of the doors.*
> 
> A couple of MAFE inspired chisel racks seem to fit nicely on the inside of the left door. Made from cherry, walnut and spalted oak cutoffs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shane.

@Jim, Yes I will be putting in some planes, chisel hammer, a couple of small drawers to hold misc. that is coming up next. My goal is to be able to grab the tool I need without having to move something out of the way, it remains to be seen if I can accomplish this. Hoping to keep most everything modular so changes can be made more easily in the future, a removable tote of some kind may also have a role in this.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Timbo said:


> *Adding tool holders to the insides of the doors.*
> 
> A couple of MAFE inspired chisel racks seem to fit nicely on the inside of the left door. Made from cherry, walnut and spalted oak cutoffs.
> 
> ...


Totally love it! You did a much finer job of making the mounts attractive. Mine are cheap pine but it was still really fun to experiment. I have serious chisel envy and I'm glad you dressed their holder up, deservedly. You have some very fine hand tools and I love to see them respected this way


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Adding tool holders to the insides of the doors.*
> 
> A couple of MAFE inspired chisel racks seem to fit nicely on the inside of the left door. Made from cherry, walnut and spalted oak cutoffs.
> 
> ...


Looks good Tim. I like the little arches.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Timbo said:


> *Adding tool holders to the insides of the doors.*
> 
> A couple of MAFE inspired chisel racks seem to fit nicely on the inside of the left door. Made from cherry, walnut and spalted oak cutoffs.
> 
> ...


Nice work Tim.


----------



## CaBNJ (Mar 13, 2012)

Timbo said:


> *Adding tool holders to the insides of the doors.*
> 
> A couple of MAFE inspired chisel racks seem to fit nicely on the inside of the left door. Made from cherry, walnut and spalted oak cutoffs.
> 
> ...


This is a great chisel rack indeed! Your tools seem to fit snugly in this custom cabinet of yours. Being in the closets Bergen industry, it is admiring to see such projects by inspiring individuals like you!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Timbo said:


> *Adding tool holders to the insides of the doors.*
> 
> A couple of MAFE inspired chisel racks seem to fit nicely on the inside of the left door. Made from cherry, walnut and spalted oak cutoffs.
> 
> ...


Looks just wonderful.
Beautiful chisels.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## veneer_maniac (Oct 27, 2011)

Timbo said:


> *Adding tool holders to the insides of the doors.*
> 
> A couple of MAFE inspired chisel racks seem to fit nicely on the inside of the left door. Made from cherry, walnut and spalted oak cutoffs.
> 
> ...


AAwwwwwsome! Damascus chisels? Never seen such thing, beautiful.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Timbo said:


> *Adding tool holders to the insides of the doors.*
> 
> A couple of MAFE inspired chisel racks seem to fit nicely on the inside of the left door. Made from cherry, walnut and spalted oak cutoffs.
> 
> ...


super nice


----------

